
SARTRE "road train" update - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/sartre-road-train-update
======
cmoylan
This is pretty cool. I've always wished there was a way to hitch my car to a
truck during long drives.

------
jacques_chester
Tangential: the expression "road train" is used in Australia, particularly in
the Northern Territory, to describe triple- or quad-trailer trucks.

